# Poultney  abt



## STREETSKIER (Aug 10, 2020)

Poultney Vermont.  Took another trip south to the slate valley ,parked and rode the fairgrounds 
Rode16 miles of trails lots of climbing 
Up a ridge and along the spine for miles 
Nice views and resting spots 
No crowds saw a few 
Hit  the taco place in town after and had one of the best tacos ever bikes and Mexican food  oh yea  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

